# POLL!! How much aromasin do you take on 500mg test?? ( aromasin users)



## whitekoala (Oct 20, 2013)

*500mg test aromasin dose*​
12.5mg ED 2221.36%25mg ED 1514.56%12.5mg EOD 3937.86%12.5mg e3d 1211.65%12.5mg e4d 43.88%25mg EOD1110.68%


----------



## whitekoala (Oct 20, 2013)

Keen to see what most users are running since im having some trouble dialing in my dose


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Takes a little trial and error to get to know but I finally found 25mg E3D to be the sweet spot. Everyones different, once you get to know the signs to take them and when you can ease off you'll be good.

BTW, found 12.5ED did nothing but 25 E2-3D effective.


----------



## whitekoala (Oct 20, 2013)

rumbaba said:


> Takes a little trial and error to get to know but I finally found 25mg E3D to be the sweet spot. Everyones different, once you get to know the signs to take them and when you can ease off you'll be good.
> 
> BTW, found 12.5ED did nothing but 25 E2-3D effective.


did it take a few weeks of that dose to be dialed in?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

on 500mg test = none .


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, took 12.5 E3D from weeks 2-4, 12.5 ED week 5 , nips still sore so bumped it to 25mg for 2 days in a row which knocked it on the head. Now just take 25mg when the tenderness starts becoming apparent, which is around 3-4 days later.

Just in response to Ewen's post, I must add I was using 50mg Dbol for weeks 1-4. If I can spin it out not having to use the aromasin now that I've stopped the orals I will. No orals seem to agree with me


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

fook all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rumbaba said:


> Yeah, took 12.5 E3D from weeks 2-4, 12.5 ED week 5 , nips still sore so bumped it to 25mg for 2 days in a row which knocked it on the head. Now just take 25mg when the tenderness starts becoming apparent, which is around 3-4 days later.
> 
> Just in response to Ewen's post, I must add I was using 50mg Dbol for weeks 1-4. If I can spin it out not having to use the aromasin now that I've stopped the orals I will. No orals seem to agree with me


dbol converts more than anyother drug and nova is by far the better option when using dbol .


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

ewen said:


> dbol converts more than anyother drug and nova is by far the better option when using dbol .


Well, this is the classic example of me not having done enough research. I knew Dbol was the most aromatisable, so thought I would hop on the aromasin straight away,not realising that the AI would kill any gains the Dbol might give, and that nolva was the better option. Live and learn.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rumbaba said:


> Well, this is the classic example of me not having done enough research. I knew Dbol was the most aromatisable, so thought I would hop on the aromasin straight away,not realising that the AI would kill any gains the Dbol might give, and that nolva was the better option. Live and learn.


estrogen is as important as testosterone but its the balance you need and aromasin is a suicidal AI .


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

ewen said:


> estrogen is as important as testosterone but its the balance you need and aromasin is a suicidal AI .


Its finding that balance that is the key for newish users. Novices get petrified at the thought of gyno so take measures against it, which could be counterproductive. This was certainly my case.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

I was on 600mg test e PW, 30mg ED seemed to keep puffy nipples and gyno away.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

There's studies done on 600mg and AI weren't needed as estrogen was still in range but remember the more fat someone is the more estrogen they will have so it all varies from person to person.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Fat said:


> There's studies done on 600mg and AI weren't needed as estrogen was still in range but remember the more fat someone is the more estrogen they will have so it all varies from person to person.


600mg ew with no ai would bloat me to right up and raise my bp and im lean, i also know lads who are also lean cant even do 250mg test ew without some form of ai due to gyno issues. you not think it down to overall genetics rather than just bf%?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

whitekoala said:


> Keen to see what most users are running since im having some trouble dialing in my dose


Can't do the poll on my phone but I'm doing 12.5 -25mg depending on how I'm feeling


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

NONE


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

None on 500mg i use 25mg e3d on 3g.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

None, AI for 500mg of test lol


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

12.5mg every other or every 3 days. Didn't take any for a week and though I couldn't see it two different people told me my face looked bloated.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

i can literally look at a test amp n get gyno its so annoying ultra oestrogen sensitive, n my gym partner can run 1.2g without anything:cursing:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

None last few cycles! Been run at 250mg and 500-600mg guess I'm lucky


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

NONE


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

None mate.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> None last few cycles! Been run at 250mg and 500-600mg guess I'm lucky


did you run hcg?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Arc said:


> did you run hcg?


Nope I'm not running HCG!


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

12.5mg per day of wc aromasin for me and im only on 400 test per week ...feels right for me tho ..no signs of gyno wat so ever no loss in labido no clicky joints..no bloat ...i recently switched to pharma aromasin tho and my sex drive was pretty much none existant...switched back to wc and im fine ..so id imagine wc to be slightly underdosed


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Why are there so many people doing EOD when the half life is 24h? It must work if so many people do this and are ok but I would have thought it's better to have a constant level in your system than spikes..

Also, where are these studies saying none is needed for 500mg of test a week?

Where have all the science posters gone to?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Oestrogen plays an important role in the production of growth hormone and IGF-1 as well as increase the concentration of androgen receptors.

If you don't have any gyno, or suggestion of gyno is about to occur, don't use the AI on your cycle, it will hinder your gain...

but of course if you are taking advanced dosage of testosterone and stacking with aromatising orals, you will need an AI for sure. Otherwise the gyno is bound to happen.

with 500mg testosterone neat, if you can hold off AI, it will help you with your gain.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

12.5mg eod


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

for me it's not so much gyno but the effects of hi est like bp going through the roof and hot flushes etc, i take 12.5 a day on 750 test,400npp,600eq but even on the 550 of prop and 300 tren i used last time i had to take same..it's an individual thing mate we all react differently and you'll need to experiment to find sweet spot...one other thing you won't make no gains because your taking aromasin instead of nolva , it;s not a very strong ai though it is a suicide inhibitor so you don't want to over do it as it will effect gains but would need to be a lot taken to get to that point..i would say take 12.5 mg every 3 days see how that goes and if you feel your est is hi (flushes,hi bp,holding fluid) go to eod if needed ed

i had thought the half life was either 12 or 9 hours correct me if i'm wrong but i'm sure my research showed it a lot less than 24


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im using 25mg ED, on 500mg test and 400mg NPP


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I was gonna go with 12.5mg ed from first pin.

Now thinking perhaps 12.5mg eod would be a better place to start.

There was a study done saying that split dosing AM - PM was more effective and that the life was only around 8 hours. (will look for study).


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> on 500mg test = none .


Same here - don't seem to need it


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

25mg pharma everyday. Costs me fortunes for long cycles


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm starting 1g test soon and will be using 12.5mg D-hacks ED, might have to increase it but should be ok


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought some just in case I need it, I'm on 500mg atm but I dint need it. Contest prep when I'm on 1000mg plus I'll need it obviously


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

25mg Mon Wed Fri (can't be ask to cut that tiny pill)

I use also 20mg of nolva ED

Currently on a Test E 500mg a week cycle, stacked with superdrol.

It may look like overkill nolva and aromasin but to be fair my nibbles never been less itchy or soft, rock solid spot on!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> 25mg Mon Wed Fri (can't be ask to cut that tiny pill)
> 
> I use also 20mg of nolva ED
> 
> ...


You might be hindering your gains crashing your E that hard


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jalex said:


> You might be hindering your gains crashing your E that hard


Any scientific back up of your statement please?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Did 750mg pw with no AI...just 20mg Nolva every few days for gyno.

To be fair it's the last time I'll run Test with no AI...it can be done but after 8 weeks or so BP goes sky high.

Don't suffer much from bloat as long as diet is clean and avoid alcohol....if I have a few drinks I bloat up like a balloon the next day!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Any scientific back up of your statement please?


Was just a general point. I'm sure it's pretty well accepted in both the fitness community and scientific community that you need A certain amount of E for maximum gains.

Superdrol doesn't aromatise to Estro I think so you're pretty much taking all that for 500mg test, just seemed a bit overkill, but only you and your doctor know best


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Was just a general point. I'm sure it's pretty well accepted in both the fitness community and scientific community that you need A certain amount of E for maximum gains.
> 
> Superdrol doesn't aromatise to Estro I think so you're pretty much taking all that for 500mg test, just seemed a bit overkill, but only you and your doctor know best


I was not trying to attack you I am always interested to different views, particularly when with some extra info for back up certain statements.

I am aware that there is no need to kill all estro but also said it in that way is pretty generalising, you don't know from how long I am cycling I may be on AAS for a period longer than the average cycle I may have blasted and cruised, I did not woke up in the morning with the idea of killing my estro levels. 

However you more than welcome to input your info about it


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I was not trying to attack you I am always interested to different views, particularly when with some extra info for back up certain statements.
> 
> I am aware that there is no need to kill all estro but also said it in that way is pretty generalising, you don't know from how long I am cycling I may be on AAS for a period longer than the average cycle I may have blasted and cruised, I did not woke up in the morning with the idea of killing my estro levels.
> 
> However you more than welcome to input your info about it


I know it's not a personal attack don't worry

Yeah, like I say, I'm sure you have your reasons and I'm not that knowledgable on the topic just something that crossed my mind while reading your comment.

To flip the question, for my own personal interest /knowledge, would you mind saying why you are? Very gyno prone? Useful to know what circumstances you would use ai and serm together in case I feel I may need to go run that protocol ever


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jalex said:


> I know it's not a personal attack don't worry
> 
> Yeah, like I say, I'm sure you have your reasons and I'm not that knowledgable on the topic just something that crossed my mind while reading your comment.
> 
> To flip the question, for my own personal interest /knowledge, would you mind saying why you are? Very gyno prone? Useful to know what circumstances you would use ai and serm together in case I feel I may need to go run that protocol ever


Ok then, let's say that I been stupid enough (as I am not really prone to sides and I got my blood done several times) to run a 10 weeks oral cycle and then instead of pct I decided to jump on Test E plus orals (LMG, Superdrol and Oxy) so my last results indicate that I needed to drop drastically my estro levels that where sky high together with my blood pressure, the nolva daily is only for shield against gyno which even if I am not prone to it is a possibility after my "great idea of staying on" (Last is sarcastic)

Will get off around March (obviously the orals will be drop earlier) and do a 10 weeks pct with nolva and clomid

Now for the "always ready to judge people" which wonders in every forum waiting for post like this one, don't bother, it's been my choices and my choices only so I am the only one who can judge myself


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ok then, let's say that I been stupid enough (as I am not really prone to sides and I got my blood done several times) to run a 10 weeks oral cycle and then instead of pct I decided to jump on Test E plus orals (LMG, Superdrol and Oxy) so my last results indicate that I needed to drop drastically my estro levels that where sky high together with my blood pressure, the nolva daily is only for shield against gyno which even if I am not prone to it is a possibility after my "great idea of staying on" (Last is sarcastic)
> 
> Will get off around March (obviously the orals will be drop earlier) and do a 10 weeks pct with nolva and clomid
> 
> Now for the "always ready to judge people" which wonders in every forum waiting for post like this one, don't bother, it's been my choices and my choices only so I am the only one who can judge myself


I am not going to reply in length to this but only to say I think you have gone a bit overboard and defensive lmao, all I said was about crashed E on an AI and nolva, all you had to say was dw I know why I'm doing it or whatever. I don't care for your reasons or even what you do, had just not seen anyone run that on 500mg test e regardless of circumstances. Chill out bro, you sure you're not running 1000mg of tren?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jalex said:


> I am not going to reply in length to this but only to say I think you have gone a bit overboard and defensive lmao, all I said was about crashed E on an AI and nolva, all you had to say was dw I know why I'm doing it or whatever. I don't care for your reasons or even what you do, had just not seen anyone run that on 500mg test e regardless of circumstances. Chill out bro, you sure you're not running 1000mg of tren?


Mate you misunderstand me the last bit was not for you. This is a great forum but as you are new you may not know that every great forum it has some people who their life turn around judging other members choices etc etc.

Really was not for you


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Mate you misunderstand me the last bit was not for you. This is a great forum but as you are new you may not know that every great forum it has some people who their life turn around judging other members choices etc etc.
> 
> Really was not for you


Gotcha bro, misread, my bad


----------



## ukviking (Oct 12, 2014)

None unless I get symptons and so far thats been never


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

none, ever.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll be using 25mg ed next time (gyno prone)


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

On 800 Im taking 12.5 every other or every 3rd day. If I get itchy I increase the dose for a day. Also running 10mg nolva a day ontop. The tissue in my right nip gets enflamed on cycle no matter that dose, but the AI and nolva at those doses seem to half any growth.


----------

